# PCD question



## DaisyGirl (Jul 14, 2012)

I ordered my new vehicle yesterday, a x3 35i. It is my first BMW and also the first car that I have custom ordered. I am super excited about it but a little scared because all the technology is a little overwhelming. This program looks amazing and I think learning more about my x3 would give me a lot more confidence in driving. But my dealer did not mention it as an option. Are x3's not qualified for this? If not, is it possible to arrange the one-on-one education time with someone at the dealership? The dealer also said that they wouldn't know for awhile when the car was going to be made, but people on this site seem indicate that there is a specified production week? Is that information the dealer should be able to give me? 

thank you for any advice on this.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

DaisyGirl said:


> I ordered my new vehicle yesterday, a x3 35i. It is my first BMW and also the first car that I have custom ordered. I am super excited about it but a little scared because all the technology is a little overwhelming. This program looks amazing and I think learning more about my x3 would give me a lot more confidence in driving. But my dealer did not mention it as an option. Are x3's not qualified for this? If not, is it possible to arrange the one-on-one education time with someone at the dealership? The dealer also said that they wouldn't know for awhile when the car was going to be made, but people on this site seem indicate that there is a specified production week? Is that information the dealer should be able to give me?
> 
> thank you for any advice on this.


The X3 is available for PCD. It's probably a bit early, but ask you dealer to set this up for you.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

PCD was a great experience - picked up an x5 in May. With any of the SAV/SUVs you will go on an off-road course with a vehicle identical to the one you purchased - it's a blast - in addition to the other parts of the driving experience. At one point you will sit in a mini-showroom with the vehicle you actually purchased and someone will go over every little detail of the vehicle with you, then hand you the keys and put on your tags. The last part we did was a factory tour which was very enjoyable - had my 20-year old son with me and he was not even bored (he also got to drive). The hotel is very nice, everyone is extremely friendly, and it's free except for transportation to the Marriott (ie, plane/train/etc.). Salesman never mentioned it to me - but when I requested it he did not hesitate to start the process of the PCD. BMW will arrange pickup from the airport etc.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Performance Center Delivery costs your dealer nothing but a little time to arrange it for you. So they should not resist. It costs you transportation to the Greenville airport (if you fly) or the Marriott in Greenville if you drive. A night before delivery and dinner at the Marriott is free as is breakfast at the Marriott. Alcohol is not included. You also get lunch at the Performance Center. You drive their vehicle, as close to yours as they have, on the track in the morning. You do a mini-autocross, a braking exercise, and a demonstration of the stability control on the skid pad. Then a factory tour and a brief walk through the museum. After lunch is hot rides in a M car with an instructor (loads of fun). Then you get delivery and you are on your way. The delivery specialists at the Performance center are extremely knowledgable and will take as much time a you need. The Performance Center also has a complete shop including body work. They touched up a chip in my paint on the spot saving me a trip to the dealer. You can leave early afternoon. You should be able to drive a bit through the NC mountains on the way home. If you have time, Asheville is a nice stop. The Biltmore is there. There are many fun roads through the mountains.

You have to pay for your car at your dealer before you get delivery at the Performance Center. Handing over the money without getting the car seemed strange but it is not a big deal.

Jim


----------



## bmw-x6 (Jul 16, 2012)

DaisyGirl said:


> I ordered my new vehicle yesterday, a x3 35i. It is my first BMW and also the first car that I have custom ordered. I am super excited about it but a little scared because all the technology is a little overwhelming. This program looks amazing and I think learning more about my x3 would give me a lot more confidence in driving. But my dealer did not mention it as an option. Are x3's not qualified for this? If not, is it possible to arrange the one-on-one education time with someone at the dealership? The dealer also said that they wouldn't know for awhile when the car was going to be made, but people on this site seem indicate that there is a specified production week? Is that information the dealer should be able to give me?
> 
> thank you for any advice on this.


Since you custom built your car, you can do the performance delivery as mentioned. If your dealer has allocation this month then they should be able to enter your order and give you a production number (you can ask the dealer to email you the order sheet which will have the production number, options, etc...). With this production number you can track your vehicle from start to end. Go to https://www.bmwusa.com/secured/content/forms/login.aspx
If you are not registered, you will need to. Once you are in, click on the link "add/remove vehicle". You can call BMWNA (800-831-1117) option 2. The 800# has updated info than the website. Also you CA can check the status for you.

If you can't make it to the performance center, your CA should be able to explain everything about the vehicle. They call it "delivery time" and usually it takes 30-60 minutes after you sign the paper work, your CA will sit with you and explain everything.

Good Luck and congratulations


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

JimD1 said:


> Performance Center Delivery costs your dealer nothing but a little time to arrange it for you. So they should not resist. It costs you transportation to the Greenville airport (if you fly) or the Marriott in Greenville if you drive. A night before delivery and dinner at the Marriott is free as is breakfast at the Marriott. Alcohol is not included. You also get lunch at the Performance Center. You drive their vehicle, as close to yours as they have, on the track in the morning. You do a mini-autocross, a braking exercise, and a demonstration of the stability control on the skid pad. Then a factory tour and a brief walk through the museum. After lunch is hot rides in a M car with an instructor (loads of fun). Then you get delivery and you are on your way. The delivery specialists at the Performance center are extremely knowledgable and will take as much time a you need. The Performance Center also has a complete shop including body work. They touched up a chip in my paint on the spot saving me a trip to the dealer. You can leave early afternoon. You should be able to drive a bit through the NC mountains on the way home. If you have time, Asheville is a nice stop. The Biltmore is there. There are many fun roads through the mountains.
> 
> You have to pay for your car at your dealer before you get delivery at the Performance Center. Handing over the money without getting the car seemed strange but it is not a big deal.
> 
> Jim


I got a coupon for a free glass of wine when I checked in at the Marriott - so some alcohol is included (also a discount at the spa)


----------

